# new to carbs, weber dcoe 40's on 272 cam'd 2.0l 16v. questions



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

Just bought a set of dual 40 series webers with manifold and saab vacuum advance distributor. 

heres a picture of what i got. 









guy i bought the carbs off of said that it was jetted for a 16v already but ill get to tuning it when i get the carbs on, in the meantime i have a couple questions that i did not find in the FAQ's already. 

carbs did not come with throttle linkage, now i have looked through a bunch of pics and saw a couple linkage setups but when searching the web i was unable to find a throttle linkage to purchase for the carbs, is there a site that i can go to in order to find the linkage i need or posiibly someone on here selling a extra setup. 

planing on buying a carter 4070 fuel pump as listed in the FAQ's, now after i put the carter FP on should i remove the external fuel pump or is it better to run the in tank -> out of tank pump -> carter 4070? 

finally i know that the DCOE's are not supposed to run a manual choke cable but curious if it is better to run one? this car will be daily driven. 

or any other good info would be helpful. links work too, im not new to cars, i am a tech at the dealership but im unfamiliar with carbs at this point but man u guys def. make me excited to get these on the car!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

NB_Turbo1 said:


> Just bought a set of dual 40 series webers with manifold and saab vacuum advance distributor.
> 
> heres a picture of what i got.
> 
> ...


 I buy all my carb stuff from www.dellorto.co.uk. Great prices, fast shipping. People also buy from Pierce Manifolds, Redline Weber, and a couple others. 



> planing on buying a carter 4070 fuel pump as listed in the FAQ's, now after i put the carter FP on should i remove the external fuel pump or is it better to run the in tank -> out of tank pump -> carter 4070?


 What car? If they're going on a Mk2 with the intank and under-car pumps, simply remove the under-car pump and use the intank one. It flows a lot of fuel at very low pressure, so you'd only need an FPR up front to keep it at 3psi. If it's a Mk1 (non-cabby), then you'll need a new inline pump that flows at low pressure. I don't like the carter, but if you use one, PLEASE put an FPR in the engine bay to ensure 3psi at all times. Contrary to popular belief, the carter DOES need an FPR. 



> finally i know that the DCOE's are not supposed to run a manual choke cable but curious if it is better to run one? this car will be daily driven.


 The reason nobody uses the manual choke on webers is because it's horrible. It leaks frequently, and causes many running issues. Don't use it. Get in the car, pump the gas three times, crack the throttle slightly, and turn the key. That's all you'll need to do to start the car 90% of the time, if it's tuned right.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

i used the dual cable Magard linkage. I also connected a cable to the enrichment circuit (it is not a choke) which I use without problem. do not connect the vacuum advance, only use the mechanical advance built into the distributor.


----------

